
Convert Xcode Projects to Cmake CMakeLists.txt - docuru
https://github.com/mulle-nat/mulle-xcode-to-cmake
======
docuru
Developing C++ in XCode was nice. But it doesn't support exporting the project
to other build tools, which is an issue for building cross-platform programs.
I'm not the author but I have been searching for this in the past and really
happy to see it

